
'There's no idle gossip in Braille' - MilnerRoute
https://splicer.com/2019/05/18/theres-no-idle-gossip-braille
======
eesmith
No mention of Braille so I was confused.

Looked it up. It's a quote from the Bauhaus song, "Small Talk Stinks".

